# nicht jugendfreies Schneckenfoto



## danyvet (5. Juli 2010)

Demnächst stell ich eine Rotlichtlaterne bei meinem Teich auf 
Schneckenporno!!! :shock
Das bläulich-gräulich-weißliche Organ ist wohl der Schneckenpenis, wenn man so sagen kann 
Am 2. Bild sieht man´s etwas besser - und man sieht auch die heimliche Beobachterin dieses Treibens


----------



## Digicat (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: nicht jugendfreies Schneckenfoto*

Servus Dany

"Gruppens.." in diesem Link zumindest in der Beschreibung .....


----------



## elkop (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: nicht jugendfreies Schneckenfoto*

"rudl..dern" wie der ösi spricht


----------



## Eva-Maria (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: nicht jugendfreies Schneckenfoto*

Passiert augenscheinlich nicht nur in Österreich


----------



## danyvet (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: nicht jugendfreies Schneckenfoto*

im Prinzip isses mir ja wurscht, aber: warum ist dieser Thread jetzt im Fischbereich? __ Schnecken sind keine Fische! Soweit ich weiß


----------



## Christine (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: nicht jugendfreies Schneckenfoto*

Hi Dany,

ja - da hatte wohl jemand ein Hitzeproblem. Aber nu isses wieder richtig....


----------



## danyvet (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: nicht jugendfreies Schneckenfoto*


----------

